# bhyve with errors (11.0-RELEASE)



## IPTRACE (Oct 30, 2016)

When I run bhyve (FreeBSD guests) the following errors occured.

`bhyve -c 1 -m 1G -A -H -P -s 0:0,hostbridge -s 1:0,virtio-net,tap0 -s 2:0,virtio-blk,/data/vm.img -s 31,lpc -l com1,/dev/nmdm0A vm`
Unhandled ps2 mouse command 0xe1

Durng vm boot.
`module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81021920, 0) error 19`
...
`atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (class: atkbdc devname: (unknown))`

How could I fix errors?


----------



## grehan@ (Oct 31, 2016)

The 
	
	



```
Unhandled ps2 mouse command 0xe1
```
 message can be ignored - it will be removed from bhyve shortly.

The devclass message is in FreeBSD - possibly related to bhyve, but also appears safe to ignore.


----------

